# Colby Classic ....CAFAC



## G Skinner (Jan 23, 2012)

Surprised nothing was posted as of yet ? Had a great time again this year ! Thanks to Gilles , Chris , Judith , Ray ...ect Looking forward to next year .
Thanks Glen


----------



## ArcherMan (Feb 13, 2014)

What was this shoot.?!.
Any big winners.?!.
I see on face-book good shooters they're


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Sorry Glen. Don't think many of us are on here much anymore. Great shoot. Some big Ontario names. Couple from the NY area. 8 years and counting. Archerman. No cash payouts in this shoot. 100 percent of money raised goes to the Breast center in Kitchener Waterloo area. Everyone comes for a great cause. Good times. Good food. And to try to win a custom wrapped arrow and a stained glass Breast cancer symbol. We had a great time again this year(missed the pink hair Glen). Raffle table. Silent auction and more! Check it out next year! Shawn


----------



## Robert Piette (Mar 21, 2012)

The shoot was great and supports a fantastic cause, I encourage everyone to attend next year.


----------



## shakyshot (Dec 21, 2007)

Thank you Mr Piette! We only wish we had a larger facility to hold this for more people.


----------



## oktalotl (May 21, 2012)

The shoot was amazing. I will be attending every year from now on.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

shakyshot said:


> Thank you Mr Piette! We only wish we had a larger facility to hold this for more people.


if the main goal is the cause, maybe have a dual shoot coordinated with another club in the east would be nice. thinking.. easthill outdoors (22 lanes indoor) Andrew Fagan is the tournament coordinator, great guy to help further the cause. but that just me hoping and thinking out loud. I registered this year but was unable to attend, but will definitely try again for next year.

wayne


----------



## JDoupe (Dec 9, 2006)

Wayne.....funny you say that.

I couldn't make the shoot at Colby this year....but luck for me, one of my local clubs had an indoor shoot the same day.

I said to the organizer how great it would be if he could touch base with the Colby shoot and maybe do a satellite fundraiser. He could get in on some advertising that might raise his attendance and be able to donate a chunk of change to the chairing at the same time.

Talk about win/win.

I think that is a fantastic idea. The shoot at Colby is a lot of fun , but it is a long way for some people. That being said.....bet exciting shoot downs to watch.


----------



## cc46 (Jan 22, 2005)

Good ideas guys....
Can you imagine the Colby Cancer Shoot replicated in several locations in the province or Canada wide on the same weekend and get some TV coverage that goes beyond the local stations? 

I'd bet a news story featuring the target type shooting at Colby and then 3D type shooting from other locations could spark further interest and donations too hopefully. Tie them together via fb pages or AC and OAA and other provincial pages. 

There could be some virtual challenges from different locations --- Colby top shooters vs other top shooters in other locations for a virtual grand prize winner, great for bragging rights. Maybe same kind of challenges between 3D shooters too.


----------



## wheelie (Mar 2, 2009)

Fourth year to the shoot. Always fun and nice to meet up with friends I have made their over the years.


----------



## wanemann (Oct 7, 2010)

cc46 said:


> Good ideas guys....
> Can you imagine the Colby Cancer Shoot replicated in several locations in the province or Canada wide on the same weekend and get some TV coverage that goes beyond the local stations?
> 
> I'd bet a news story featuring the target type shooting at Colby and then 3D type shooting from other locations could spark further interest and donations too hopefully. Tie them together via fb pages or AC and OAA and other provincial pages.
> ...


now your talking


----------



## FiFi (Dec 4, 2002)

cc46 said:


> Good ideas guys....
> Can you imagine the Colby Cancer Shoot replicated in several locations in the province or Canada wide on the same weekend and get some TV coverage that goes beyond the local stations?
> 
> I'd bet a news story featuring the target type shooting at Colby and then 3D type shooting from other locations could spark further interest and donations too hopefully. Tie them together via fb pages or AC and OAA and other provincial pages.
> ...





It was started with 3 locations but the other 2 locations dropped out and left it to Colby


----------



## Stash (Jun 1, 2002)

I kind of like it being more or less unique. No reason other clubs can't host their own versions, possibly with different formats, but I think CAFAC should stay the way it is, at one location.

Now, if other clubs can do something ON THE SAME WEEKEND, that would be awesome. Image 50 archery clubs across Ontario all hosting a Breast Cancer shoot at the same time. Get every competition shooter in the province involved, no excuses because of travel distance.


----------



## CLASSICHUNTER (May 20, 2005)

biggest problem then stash would be only 10 shooters at each club...as too spread out...shooters will travel to charity shoots.. we drove 3 hours each way to shoot in peterbourgh last week...a charity shoot...


----------

